# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!



## acidium (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

da ich wieder lust habe gleich mehrere Chars zu leveln suche ich jemanden der sich Werben lassen möchte.

Da ich bisher Hordespieler war möchte ich nun mal die Allianzseite ausprobieren.

Server ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, er sollte nur bevölkert sein und PvP (sonst wärs ja langweilig ).

Ich stehe euch natürlich vor auch nach unserer gemeinsamen Zeit mit Gold und Unterstützung zur Seite.

Einen Monat Gametime kaufe ich euch danach selbstverständlich dazu!.

Derzeit habe ich sehr viel Zeit zum leveln, Wann ist mir auch egal nur bitte nicht zwischen 2 und 8 uhr morgens.

 

 

Bei interesse schreibt mir eine Nachricht, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

 

Grüße


----------

